# Holy Sink Hole!



## dorton (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.ordena.com/digg/sinkhole.html


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 11, 2008)

That hole is huge. Scary.


----------



## Joey (Jan 11, 2008)

Omg what the heck looks like somebodys house used to be there lmao


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW that is amaizingly deep. I would have crapped my pants if i would have seen that happen.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 11, 2008)

:yik :jadr :yik thats insane i feel bad for those who died


----------



## Mike (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow...that's......

:yik :yik :jadr


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 11, 2008)

That thing looks bad, I don't think I would want to live close to it. It would be very hard to sleep at nught wondering if you were going to be part of the next one that opens.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 11, 2008)

WHUGH, it's like the scence from War of the Worlds, it looks like Godzilla hit the place


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

AbsoFreakingLutely amazing!!! How are they gonna fill that in??!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

That things look fake! I know it's not though


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought this looked familiar. This happened almost a year ago.

http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Broken_stormwater_drain_led_to_Guatemala_sinkhole

Looking on Google Earth, they've already filled it in.

http://www.gearthblog.com/blog/archives/2007/02/guatemala_city_sinkh.html


----------



## playlboi (Jan 11, 2008)

that's insane. i wonder how deep it'd take you if you were to skydive down there. lol


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 11, 2008)

all seriousness aside. reminds me of the simpsons movie


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 12, 2008)

it does look funny.


----------

